

A TedTalk On Why You Should Keep Your Goals to Yourself - bobbyong
http://bobbyong.com/blog/2012/a-tedtalk-on-why-you-should-keep-your-goals-to-yourself/

======
alexobenauer
I noticed this psychological phenomena in myself some years back, and have
since kept many goals to myself. It definitely helps me to stay motivated to
get it to a "completion" state, when I can tell people about it.

